# drain pipe size for kitchen sink, garbage disposal, and dishwasher ?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

should i use 1.5 or 2 ?

thanks,

- a


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I have 1 1/2" in my home... I think most of the fittings are designed for this size drain...


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

1.5" for sink drain, 2" for shower drain.
Mike


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

If it was my house I would use two inch for the branch and the vent and 1 1/2" for the trap arm from the wall out, staying with pipe size and not dropping to tubular execpt for the tailpieces.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

We use glue up pipe size LA traps instead of tubular as well, they are more ridgid long lasting. The 2" is a good idea if it is already there but, I wouldn't rerough just to up size.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Code requires KS drain line to be 2" after the trap arm.


----------

